# fave technique/combo



## Kujar (Dec 4, 2007)

hey folks; just thought id ask what is your favourite technique/combo and why?


----------



## Zero (Dec 4, 2007)

Got a few that are equal 'most favourites' but will give you just one of them as otherwise I'll no doubt come across you in the ring and you'll counter all my combos!!

One of my favourites is putting in a shin/leg attack from either your front or back leg to their lead leg (say their left leg forward) two times in quick succession and then on the third, when their leg is either giving them problems or their attention is otherwise drawn to that leg and side for protective reasons, dummying the following (third) leg attack so that instead of connecting with another leg attack at the last moment you turn it into a high hook kick so that your heel takes them on the right side of the head - preferably heel connecting to jaw.

Tony Ja does this several times as a beautiful example of this in Ong Bak - not competition of course but in the movie he illustrates it excellently.

I have found this particular 'baiting' combo very successful and fits in well with my experience that you shouldn't try the same move consecutively again and again on an experienced fighter - unless you're ready for all hell to break loose when they read your attack and lines.

By damaging a body part which may not necessarily lead to a TKO or KO in one or two hard hits you can detract the opponent's attention from keeping their guard up or cause them to overcompensate/overguard on a particular body part and leave for a moment the head open to strikes. This move works equally well to ribs, followed by an opposite side head strike.


----------



## USP45CT (Dec 5, 2007)

tepe to the face there is nothing more humiliating.


----------



## Odin (Dec 6, 2007)

USP45CT said:


> tepe to the face there is nothing more humiliating.


 
...and nothing more you can do to enrage the guy you are fighting...i would be careful with that one


----------



## Flying-Knee-Strike (Dec 20, 2007)

I gotta say for me that when i fight with Muay Thai its all about movement for me. Its sometimes hard for people to do but what i normally do is fake a back leg low kick (is this case my right leg, his left) by taking a quick side step with my left leg and bringing my right leg up to fake a kick. Then instead of taking the kick i transition the right leg kick into a better step for the left leg technique and either use the Thai kick to torso or head, or use the knee to the torso or head.  It's hard to explain adequately with words but that is more or less the idea.


----------



## onibaku (Dec 26, 2007)

flying knees, jump spin kicks, elbows to the head and even a round kick
hard to hit, tough to block, longer time to heal


----------



## Giorgio (Dec 29, 2007)

I love using my lead leg to kick to the inside thigh of my opponent's lead leg. It comes out really quick, and your opponent usually ignores it the first few times. By the time he gets around to doing something about it, it's too late, and the welts are already forming.


----------



## USP45CT (Dec 30, 2007)

Odin said:


> ...and nothing more you can do to enrage the guy you are fighting...i would be careful with that one



I would completely agree, but really if they are open enough for it to land the fights probably not going to last much longer anyway.


----------



## oddball (Jan 16, 2008)

jab cross... sometimes simple is best. do 2-3 times, then do a cross and hook instead.


----------



## Kwai_Tua_Noi (Feb 21, 2008)

Hirun moon pandin into a jumping cutting elbow (assuming they dont fall straight down or knocked out)

Elbow down onto their thigh after catching a kick. Spinning back elbow into thier face (ouch) whilst the momentum is good, release the leg and spin around jumping as you do to deliver a cutting elbow to the staggerd opponent (big ouch). Has to be performed pretty fast so the momentum gives you maximum damage.

Another combo (which shouldnt be used) is to step in, pull the opponent down by the left shoulder and back of the head, into a knee to the stomache. Once hit by the knee, lean down on the shoulder further so that his arm his in straight arm bar position, locked between your shoulder and neck. Elbow down to the back of the neck (crack super ouch maybe dead)

First one I think is legal in a ring. Second one reserve for a life and death situation and shouldnt be used willy nilly.


----------



## Flying-Knee-Strike (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok i am definitely trying that first one.....


----------



## skoundrelyo (Mar 17, 2008)

USP45CT said:


> tepe to the face there is nothing more humiliating.


 
lol that is pretty funny

I'm a beginner, but from what I've seen, doing a jab, jab, faking a left kick, jab then quickly into a right kick looks effective because the jab and fake left are distracting


----------



## Diesel Noi (Mar 20, 2008)

well first I do a I-nao taeng krit followed by a chawa sad hak or I try a par khao phra su main when the attacker is trying to hit me with is hands, with the leg first a pak look toy or a hakkung riyara to finish him off a hanuman tha wai waen.


----------

